# The Avengers, May 4, 2012



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Looks like this has been pushed back.....
Also, Scarlett Johansson signed on to play the role of Black Widow in this and Iron Man II


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the head-up. I see you're doing some long-range planning. 

Scarlett Johansson will make a _swell_ Emma Peel, but there will never be
another Diana Rigg.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Nick, I think you're thinking of the 1960s TV show and cmtar is referring to the comic book hero conclave.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I could be out of date - :whatdidid - is SJ going to be in a comic or a movie?


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Nick said:


> I could be out of date - :whatdidid - is SJ going to be in a comic or a movie?


She is going to play Black Widow in The Avengers movie and Iron Man II


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Nick said:


> I could be out of date - :whatdidid - is SJ going to be in a comic or a movie?


To clarify, Marvel Studios is making a movie of the _Avengers_ comic series, unaffiliated with the 1960's TV program _The Avengers._


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)




----------

